# Interested in a GB flashcart



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 22, 2011)

As the title says, I'm interested in buying a Gameboy Flashcart, but I don't know how to go about it. Could someone point ne in the right direction?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 22, 2011)

I would go with the ez flash 3in1 expansion pack. It can run GB games pretty well.


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 22, 2011)

I think he means a classic Gameboy original flashcart. If not, go for the EZ Flash IV.


----------



## Agilo (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a DMG flash cart called "Bleep Bloop", it's great.
Flashes over USB, so no need for a separate linker.
I bought it from Kitsch-Bent at the time: http://store.kitsch-bent.com/


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 23, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> I think he means a classic Gameboy original flashcart. If not, go for the EZ Flash IV.
> Classic GB, indeed.
> 
> QUOTE(Agilo @ Mar 23 2011, 09:58 AM) I have a DMG flash cart called "Bleep Bloop", it's great.
> ...


I'd like it to preffereably run on the Original Gameboy, not the GBC. The difference is that little notch in the corner.


----------



## thaddius (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm just going to throw in my two cents and say that bleep bloop never sent me the card that I paid for.


----------



## Plstic (Mar 23, 2011)

the cartriage will work in orignial gameboys too i have pokemon yellow on mine and i have a gameboy light 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@thaddius :0 i got mine, but Jose can be pretty slow some times


----------



## thaddius (Mar 23, 2011)

im under your bed said:
			
		

> @thaddius :0 i got mine, but Jose can be pretty slow some times


I ordered mine in May of 2010. Still haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 23, 2011)

im under your bed said:
			
		

> the cartriage will work in orignial gameboys too i have pokemon yellow on mine and i have a gameboy light
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it. You have a GameBoy Light, correct? Does it have a small notch to keep the game pak in? This notch would stop the GB from turning on with a GBC cart in.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 23, 2011)

No, No, its when you DONT have the notch that the game does not work.

notch=older game, GB or GBC/GB hybrid

no notch=color only


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 23, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> No, No, its when you DONT have the notch that the game does not work.
> 
> notch=older game, GB or GBC/GB hybrid
> 
> no notch=color only


I know, I own practically the entire GB libe. I want a flashcart that will run on the original, 4x AA GameBoy.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Mar 23, 2011)

I've got one made by EMS. I forget the name off hand.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2011)

You can take a look at http://www.reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm to get an idea which flashcarts were available for the GB/GBC back in the day. It lists a lot of the commercial carts and linkers.
It'll be pretty hard to get your hands on one nowadays though as they are all discontinued. I own the GB e-merger and while having a huge (!) linker it works quite well. From time to time there are some of the older carts available at consolegoods.co.uk/, though.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have nothing really to add to the conversation at this point beyond do be careful when looking for GBC hardware- most flash carts made today are built with little sound DJ in mind ( http://www.littlesounddj.com/lsd/ ).
As such they lack good support for roms (thinking things like having multiple roms on a cart at once).


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 25, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> I'd like it to preffereably run on the Original Gameboy, not the GBC. The difference is that little notch in the corner.


...

There IS a little notch in the corner.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 25, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, I just looked at the picture again. Didn't notice it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll look into it.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 26, 2011)

Any idea on where these could be bought now?
They look really awesome.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Apr 2, 2011)

They still make the EMS USB 64M carts.  They can store 2 games, but you can only have one save between the 2 games that you load.


You should be able to just google it and find a few vendors.


----------



## thaddius (Apr 6, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> im under your bed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to add to this:

After contacting Jose Torres, the maker of the bleep bloop cart, via 8bc.org he very apologetically sent me a cart.

It seems that I purchased one from him at a bad time (gameboydev was shutting down) and my order got lost in time and space. I'm still not happy that I had to wait almost a year (!) to receive what I paid for, but I will no longer advise people not to purchase one.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 6, 2011)

how_do_i_do_that said:
			
		

> They still make the EMS USB 64M carts.  They can store 2 games, but you can only have one save between the 2 games that you load.


They can store way more than two games. They have 32M of storage in two banks, and you can hold as many games as you can fit in each, but there is only one SRAM, and so it's normally a good idea to keep only one game that saves. EG I use LSDJ in bank one (it saves) and keep Super Mario Land and Tetris in the other (they don't).


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 7, 2011)

thaddius said:
			
		

> thaddius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the place you purchased it from still have them in stock?


----------



## thaddius (Apr 7, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Does the place you purchased it from still have them in stock?


Nah. The reason it took so long for me to get it is because the website stopped being maintained and Jose's business partner stopped making them.

I'm sure there must be other places to buy bleep bloop carts though. Right?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 7, 2011)

Well I don't really need a GB/C flashcart, since I already own real copies of the GB games I would want to play.
Except for a Japanese version of Pokémon Blue, but if I were to buy a flashcart just for that game, I should as well buy a legit copy.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Well I don't really need a GB/C flashcart, since I already own real copies of the GB games I would want to play.
> Except for a Japanese version of Pokémon Blue, but if I were to buy a flashcart just for that game, I should as well buy a legit copy.


LameBoy. GB/C emu for NDS. >->?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 7, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cannot run on a Gameboy Pocket.


----------



## Bunie (Apr 7, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Bunie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you need it to run on a real gameboy? O.o lol


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Apr 7, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? This thread is still alive!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





On topic, maybe because it feels better?


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 8, 2011)

so what would be the perfect flashcard ? I'm searching for one since I-dont-know-when. The only problem I have so far is that it can only take one save. Are there flashcartds which can take more ? Somethink like the Acekard -2c (lol) would be cool. Just simple copying and playing and unlimited saves


----------



## thaddius (Apr 8, 2011)

I own a Doctor GB cart and it has 32kb of save. As long as the games you put on the cart have save files that total to


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 8, 2011)

so I guess youre not going to (maybe) sell one to me ? You have your Jose Torres whatever card xD


----------



## thaddius (Apr 8, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> so I guess youre not going to (maybe) sell one to me ? You have your Jose Torres whatever card xD


No, I'm not.

If you keep an eye out on newsgroups, kijiji-like classifieds websites, the buy/sell/trade forum here, you might find one someday. That's how I found all of mine.


----------

